# Dwarf Sag For Sale



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a bunch of dwarf sag for sale. I am selling them for 40 cents each and smaller baby plants will be included for free. Discounts will be made larger quantities. Shipping is $6 via usps priority mail with a tracking number.










Note: The picture is only of a portion that I have for sale, also I have been dealing with a small amount of BBA which is mostly gone, but I would suggest dipping them before adding to you tank if you are worried about it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

$20 for 40 including shipping?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> $20 for 40 including shipping?


Pm sent.


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Is this considered a easy plant to take care of? Low light, sand substrate, liquid fert doses?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it is a pretty easy plant to take care of, once it gets used to you tanks parameters it will take off. Sand substrate will be fine, some root tabs would help, liquid ferts is a plus, low light should be fine but the plant will grow a little slower. I have medium light and it grew pretty quickly, when I added co2 it took off.


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

"Cuzisaidso's" deal still available? 40 plants for $20 shipped? If so PM me your paypal.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Pm sent, let me know if you want some root tabs as well.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

random said:


> "Cuzisaidso's" deal still available? 40 plants for $20 shipped? If so PM me your paypal.


Plants will be shipped in the next hour or so, I'll get you the tracking number later today.

BTW, if anyone else is interested in some plants I need to thin out my tank. I have a lot of amazon swords, blyxa japonic and blyxa aubertii, and several stems of cabomba furcata. Let me know if you are interested in any of it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Colin's plants are top notch. Just purchased some plants and root ferts from him. His shipping is awesome and his packing is fantastic all my plants arrived still dripping wet.

Thanks again man. Highly recommend him, just save me some plants guys I'm sure that I'll be buying more from him.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Colin's plants are top notch. Just purchased some plants and root ferts from him. His shipping is awesome and his packing is fantastic all my plants arrived still dripping wet.
> 
> Thanks again man. Highly recommend him, just save me some plants guys I'm sure that I'll be buying more from him.


Glad to hear they arrived to you in good condition.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Dwarf sag is sold out for the time being, I have a ton of 8-12" amazon swords if anyone is interested. Let me know.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Any other plants Colin? I'm doing pretty good on swords. I think that your root ferts are really helping out.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Dwarf sag for sale once again. Let me know if you are interested. I also have some cabomba furcata and R. Rotundifolia.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

How much for the cabomba furcata? And any pics?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

$1/stem, minimum $10 order including shipping. I will try to get a picture up tonight.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

yeh if they look nice i will buy 10 stems from you


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont think that I am going to have 10 right now, I just did a big trim a few days ago and cut most of them back. I will let you know though.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Well maybe not 10 stems but enough to fullfill yur order minimum


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

can you ship to Canada?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> can you ship to Canada?


 No sorry, I dont think the plant would make it to you in good condition.


----------

